
First Smart Watch app full of memes - mihacooper
https://pocketmeme.xyz/
======
mihacooper
We made the first Smart Watch app full of memes.

And it's available on Apple Watch.

Why?

Cause we think that Smart Watches are more than just fitness trackers.

What we have:

\- Thousands of funny memes and jokes

\- Hundreds of new memes each day

\- No ads and payment

\- No personal information gathering

It's just memes, nothing extra.

------
paradoha
cool that you created one because you can laugh when you want

------
deone1111
cool that you created one because you can laugh when you want

------
ameba
Клас!!!!!!!

------
ameba
клас

------
paradoha
Бомбезно

